# Squeaking noise from engine



## dns106 (Dec 2, 2008)

*please delete*

Posted in wrong forum, sorry!


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

This might be better posted in the VR6 forum, but it sounds like a bearing on an alternator or serpentine belt tensioner roller.


----------

